#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-07
<ariabbas> .
<Kilos> hi craigbrash and all other lurkers
<craigbrash> morning Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-08
<craigbrash> Morning all
 * QA wbb
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-09
<Kilos> helloooo africa and craigbrash and elacheche
<craigbrash> Hi Kilos
<elacheche> Hello!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-10
<elacheche> Kilos, hey! Can I have a link to download & use QA ?
<Kilos> where do you want it elacheche
<elacheche> I'm looking for a bot to try.. and play with, nothing else
<Kilos> you can get ibid in the repos
<Kilos> then run and set it up there
<Kilos> or you can pm QA and then check it out
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Na3iL> \o
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-11
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Bilel_mk> hey everyone
<craigzim> hello Bilel_mk
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk craigzim
<Bilel_mk> hey Kilos how are you ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> QA seen stickyboy
<QA> Kilos: stickyboy was last seen 2 months, 13 days, 16 hours, 37 minutes and 45 seconds ago in #ubuntu-africa on freenode [2015-09-28 21:15:06 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-11-05 02:39:17 UTC
<Kilos> ai! looks like we have lost our kenya contact
<Na3iL> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-13
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> o/
<craigbrash> hello
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-12
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-13
<CraigZim> Morning All
<Kilos-> hi CraigZim
<Kilos-> and helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hello Africa
<Kilos-> hi elacheche
<elacheche> How are you doing Kilos- ?
<Kilos-> ok ty , going to hospital tomorrow to see when they can do 2 bypasses
<Kilos-> so ill be offline all day
<elacheche> Take care of yourself Kilos
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn welcome here
<nlsthzn> hello africa, tell me how you doin?
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos
<Kilos> lots of the guys here are studying and exams now
<nlsthzn> I should be... but first I need to enrol for something :p
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-14
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> been away all day sorry
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-15
<elacheche> Morning Africa
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> and helloooo africa
<elacheche> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you elacheche
<Kilos> i go back for next hospital appointment on the 16 jan
<elacheche> The last one was good?
<Kilos> then they will hopefully decide to operate and get done
<Kilos> yes just checks and meds
<Kilos> i hate taking meds
<elacheche> What about the money?
<Kilos> that is still 9k aud outstanding
<Kilos> local hospital here cheap for non employed peeps
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<elacheche> good luck
<Kilos> ty elacheche
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos , elacheche
<elacheche> hey CraigZim
<MarwenDo> hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<Kilos> you sound like a yank with your hey elacheche
<elacheche> Kilos: Didn't got my coffee yet x)
<CraigZim> or Donut
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-16
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<MarwenDo> hello Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-17
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZ> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi CraigZ
<Kilos> elacheche hi
<Kilos> please ask luna what time our reverification meeting will bee
<Kilos> the za loco meeting
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-18
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi zipper, all good there?
#ubuntu-africa 2017-12-16
<melodie> hi
<melodie> someone seen kilo?
<melodie> salut elacheche
<melodie> as-tu vu Kilos dernièrement ?
<elacheche> Salut melodie ! Oui, tu peux le trouvé durant lajournée.. Il couche tot
<elacheche> Tu vas bien melodie ?
<melodie> je vais bien elacheche merci ! Et toi ?
<elacheche> I'm good thanks! :)
#ubuntu-africa 2018-12-11
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2018-12-14
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
